# Perch and Whitefish on Lake Simcoe, Ontario



## yankee (Apr 8, 2005)

Got up north for a couple days with some friends from Toronto for whitefish and perch fishing on Lake Simcoe.

Had a great time. The food was awesome, company was great and the fishing was top notch as usual.

No super jumbo perch but enough to have a great feed. The white fishing made up for that with no-stop action. Nailing these strong fish in 50-70 feet of water is exciting. Using 20# braided line with 10# Fluorocarbon and a small jig called a shoal digger. What a great time. Not only were we nailing the whitefish but the occasional lake trout as well.

If you get the chance to get up there for some whitefish, do it. The bite is on.


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

looks like you did a job on them,,,I have never been on that lake when it was that flat...


----------



## yankee (Apr 8, 2005)

Good observation Roger23, its not the norm for that lake to be flat.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Those are some great pics Yankee. Especially the one with the double header. Can't believe you drove that far for 2 days of fishing but, to each their own.


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Pigsticker said:


> Those are some great pics Yankee. Especially the one with the double header. Can't believe you drove that far for 2 days of fishing but, to each their own.


Until you have fished and experienced Lake Simcoe you don't know what you're missing. It is a 5.5-6 hour drive from Cleveland

Nice pics !


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

roger23 said:


> looks like you did a job on them,,,I have never been on that lake when it was that flat...


only ever seen it FLAT!!! oh yea i was on ICE!!!!! looks really sweet unfrozen!!! WELL worth the drive for a few days of heaven!!!!


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

i think the last pic is worth angler of the month!!!!


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

we fish it in the Fall and winter a lot,, to busy in the spring on the Rivers and lake here


----------



## yankee (Apr 8, 2005)

It's a great fishing lake year round. Lot's of perch ice fishing going on. I usually try and go in the spring. No big ones this year...









but we nailed them the year before.......


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Those are some of the fattest perch ive ever seen. How long were some of those bad girls?


----------



## yankee (Apr 8, 2005)

Yep, you are correct - females 12  14 inches. I remember that day well, they were hitting a black 1/16 jig and nothing else. It was so cold my fingers could barely move.


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

I must have been sleeping to miss your post Yankee, Been wondering were it was. Sounds like another great Canadian Adventure. Nice fish and pics.Those Perch are some fatties. Never fished for whitefish before. Do they put up a go fight ? I know my count down is on for Georgian Bay 16 days to go


----------



## yankee (Apr 8, 2005)

This was my first whitefish trip which I combined with my perch trip. For their size they put up a good fight using a med/light action rod and a small jig. The drag has to be set light as not to rip it out of their small mouth. They taste great too. We caught too many to count but youre only allowed to bring two home.

If anyones interested in going up on their own for white fishing on Simcoe give me a shout and Ill be happy to share what I know. Where to launch, type of jig and so forth. If you need a guide I can recommend a good friend of mine and hes not expensive at all. 

Everythings running late up there Mike so you should be right on the mark. Good luck and Im looking forward to reading your report.


----------



## Tony3449 (May 25, 2008)

Can you help me find a camp to stay at at lake Simcoe?


----------

